
10 computer science scholarships for budding technologists - ohjeez
https://www.hpe.com/us/en/insights/articles/10-scholarships-for-the-budding-computer-scientist-1712.html
======
coreyp_1
Seeing scholarships offered for CS is nice. However, I am disturbed by how
many scholarships actively exclude people for things that are outside of that
person's control. It is chauvinism by people/organizations with money. Another
word is prejudice. Another word would be bias.

If you want to favor a certain group because of the choices that that group
makes (e.g., a desire to study cryptography or game design), then I am all for
it. If you want to favor a certain group (and thereby exclude other groups)
because of their DNA, then I oppose your cause on grounds that it is immoral.

